# The Best Miniature Horse Video?



## midnight star stables (Sep 29, 2009)

In your opinion, what is you favorite miniature horse video?

We always seem to show the worse ones... How 'bout some good ones?


----------



## twister (Sep 29, 2009)

I admit I am a little biased but here is Jazz my silver dapple doing liberty a couple of years ago. Enjoy


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 29, 2009)

Of all of the videos I've taken, this one has been viewed a lot on YouTube. It's a little 34" ASPC/AMHR stallion I owned a couple years ago, and he was just beautiful.



Just him in his winter coat, trotting around our little arena.

Andrea


----------



## twister (Sep 29, 2009)

disneyhorse said:


> Of all of the videos I've taken, this one has been viewed a lot on YouTube. It's a little 34" ASPC/AMHR stallion I owned a couple years ago, and he was just beautiful.


He has an awesome trot





Yvonne


----------



## Kendra (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Marty (Sep 29, 2009)

Well has anyone seen this one I made of my herd?

I have several on youtube if you type in my youtube channel in the search box "TENNBLP" they should all come up

But this is my favorite


Thanks for looking!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 29, 2009)

It is hard for me to pick a favorite, but I just posted one of our foal Max and this is one I hadn't seen in awhile. This is Princess (aka Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic) doing her liberty thing all on her own in the pasture.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Sep 29, 2009)

Kendra said:


>




that was just...beautiful...made me tear up and get all swelly emotional full of lil horse love type thing...sigh..thanks for sharing...


----------



## candycar (Sep 30, 2009)

Ditto. Kendra, that was beautiful!


----------

